# Show Me Your Minis



## Horse-back-always (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to see pics of ur minis


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got pictures of all of ours, except for a new little secret, on our website: *www.whinny4me.com*


----------



## Songcatcher (Jul 13, 2011)

Horse-back-always said:


> I want to see pics of ur minis


Too many pictures to post here, but you can see mine by going to this website and clicking on the Stallions, Mares, and Foals links. http://songcatcherranch.webs.com/ Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sandee (Jul 13, 2011)

Songcatcher said:


> Too many pictures to post here, but you can see mine by going to this website and clicking on the Stallions, Mares, and Foals links. http://songcatcherranch.webs.com/ Hope you enjoy.



Mine are on my site too. Just click on the link in my signature line to go to our wesite.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 13, 2011)

You can find pictures and info on ours over on our website: Lucky C Acres Miniatures


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 13, 2011)

I have recently updated my website so you can see all of mine at AKS Miniatures


----------



## Becky (Jul 13, 2011)

You can see my horses at Redrock Miniature Horse Farm Love to have you visit!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 13, 2011)

My all around show horse, LTD's Domingo, an 11 year old gelding who shows halter, hunter, driving, showmanship, and obstacle.

I also have a new secret that I'll announce once we get it home in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 13, 2011)

*I no longer have a website sooo here thery are in order...*

Zephyr Woods Little Prancer_ "Wes"_ 32" sr mare bay roan g-daughter of Buckeroo/King Supreme

HFM Rio Bravo _"Bobby"_ 30.5" bay stallion Komokos/Johnstons bred

Little Kings Sentra Supreme_ "Sentra"_ 31.75" smutty buckskin roan stallion SON of King Supreme

Alvadars Champagne Elegance_ "Elly May"_ 34" buckskin sr mare Daughter of Flight of Fancys Champagne Taste

Miniature Dreamlands Misty J _"Misty"_ 29" silver dapple sr mare g-daughte of Komokos Fancy Pants

WestWinds Bay Lady of Buck Off _"Lady Bug" _33.50 bay sr mare g-daughter of Buckeroo/King Supreme

Silver Maples Zahara Supreme_ "Zarie"_ 28" buckskin roan jr mare x4 g-daughter of King Supreme

Arnie _"Old Man"_ 37" sr chestnut pinto gelding (adopted)

Silver Maples Bay Queen Supreme_ "Image"_ 23" bay roan filly x4 g-daughter of King Supreme

*If ya could'nt tell, Im a big fan of bays and buckskins and roans*!



















qqqqqqqqqqqqqq.bmp

qq.bmp

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq.bmp


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 13, 2011)

I have 6 here



Our website is http://mssminis.webs.com

BKS Early Morning Joy(HOFx2)33" 5x National Top Ten senior show mare






Town & Country Pat(HOF) 34.5" National Top Ten senior show gelding






McCarthy's Lonesome Dove 35.5" Res. National Champion/National Top Ten yearling show mare (She showing with me and Mini Rock Farm and has had an amazing show season)






LTD's Lil Copycat 36" Paternal sister to 19x National Champion LTD's Magic Man






RHA Captivating Chaos 2011 colt, will be a gelding on my 2012 show string






MSS A Framed Event 2011 filly, will be on my 2012 show string


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 13, 2011)

Too many for me to show, so take a lookiee here: Field of Dreams Miniature Horses


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is my herd list, some are in my avatar, and you can see photos on my website: www.crayonboxminiatures.com

Boys:

1. CCMF Carousel Carnival 31.5" 4 year old smokey seal brown leopard appaloosa (stallion)

2. Crayonbox Cause For Applause 2011 bay colt with star & belly spot (future stallion)

3. Crayonbox Color A Tumbleweed 2011 smokey seal brown appaloosa (will be a gelding after weaning!)

Mares:

4. Little Chief's Spring Blossom 32.75" 20 year old bay

5. Crayonbox Wild River Canyon 36" 10 year old sorrel tobiano/sabino pinto

6. AV General's Blues Reflection 34" 13 year old black? or silver black leopard appaloosa


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone!

This a headshot I got of my mare, Polly, last night while feeding them dinner...






Here is my gelding Titan, Polly's four year old son...






And here are a few shots of the two of them together. My dream is to one day get them hitched as a team (mare drives)...
















Those are my two silver babies





Dan.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 13, 2011)

_Our horses can be seen at __http://www.allureranch.com_


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

Click on the link in my signature below for our recently updated website and photos of almost all our minis (Jill is not the only one with a secret).


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 13, 2011)

most of mine are on my website A & B Minis

but I thought I'd post some of my favorites






Geisha who is 25 years young and a Rowdy daughter also love her friend bacon on my website who is the same age










A newer one we bought last year...she is THE sweetest mare sheand Silver( also a REALLY sweet mare) are my favorite mares






Silver






love lass who we got this year as well






of course I can't forget my "big guy" Bare who I love so much

Have several others on my website but these are some of my favorites


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jul 13, 2011)

Jill said:


> I've got pictures of all of ours, except for a new little secret, on our website: *www.whinny4me.com*





targetsmom said:


> Click on the link in my signature below for our recently updated website and photos of almost all our minis (Jill is not the only one with a secret).



UMM I new Jill had a Secret ( it has been in her siggy a while), but now Targetsmom!!


----------



## albahurst (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a taste:





















We just updated our website, too, but still needing to change the Home Pg


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jul 13, 2011)

I only have 3 minis so it will be easy to post pictures of mine 





 

Funny Farms Crimson Knight - "Knight" 2 year old 28" homozygous stallion 






 

Mountain Views Playday- "Joshua" our first mini and he's more of the older styled mini but we love him to death! He's like a mini QH 










 And Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer- "Sox" He is my main man...I love him so much and he's my all round mini and does everything.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha, I have a secret too. Was going to wait until it got home to announce it, but the old owner already announced it on facebook. How long should I keep everyone in suspense?


----------



## markadoodle (Jul 14, 2011)

I too, have all the pictures of each horse on my site. Or on my FACEBOOK - Kay Littlefield.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jul 14, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> Haha, I have a secret too. Was going to wait until it got home to announce it, but the old owner already announced it on facebook. How long should I keep everyone in suspense?



Did you get the horse??????


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 14, 2011)

My Horses Can be Viewed on my Website as well

and I have a Couple of Secrets myself


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 14, 2011)

Well you know our Tweety passed so im down to two for now but in the work on trying to get another. It will be told once everything gets worked out. Im hoping it all works out. Waiting on some call back from some mini shippers since theres no way i can make that long trip with all my kids. So lets hope all works out

Anyway here are my only two right now.

This is our 7 yr old Robbie. Robbie is 33 inchs






Here is our 4 yr old Cloud he is 34 inches











Robbie is my 4yr olds Kristens mini and Cloud is my 5 yr olds Alexis' mini. So hopefully i will have Sydneys to announce soon





Well here is our new mini and her baby! She is 33.5 inches tall and her bay i have no idea. i know the stud wa 34.5 inches tall

Meet.....Cinnamon Sticks and Strawberry Shortcake(my 3 yr old and 4 yr old named the baby can you tell!)


----------



## SHANA (Jul 14, 2011)

I have way to many so you can go to my website, http://www.spharabians.piczo.com and look in Miniature Horses as well as Miniature Foals.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jul 14, 2011)

I only have three, so I can post them here:

The first is Little Kings Junior Jinx - he is a 7-year-old gelding and is shown by my 12-year-old daughter.





This is Irish Hills Toys in the Attic "Toy" - he is a 5 year-old gelding who is my 9 year-old daughter's horse:






And this is Lil Love's Stormy (aka - Frankie) a 4 year-old gelding being shown by our neighbor:






We love our geldings!

Barbara


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 16, 2011)

I only have 4 minis

this is tiny toy dust me in red

DUSTY






this is my stallion glenrowan lucky warrior

LUCKY






this is cascade sweet dream

SWEETY





this is tiny toy snippets sapphire

SAPPHIRE






all mares are in foal to my stallion

glenrowan lucky warrior

due aprrox 30/9/11


----------



## orin (Jul 17, 2011)

my boy:

looking glass monte carlo II


----------



## supaspot (Jul 17, 2011)

I have 27 of them so too many to put up here but I also have a website

http://www.celticmis...aturehorses.com

and most of them are in my albums on face book under Sue ONeill

heres a couple of my stallion RHA Rangers Absolut just in case you cant be bothered to go look !!!


----------

